# Lost: Colorado License Plate from Raft Trailer



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

BigHeadJosh said:


> My license plate got broken off of my raft trailer. The two upper corners are still attached to the bolts on the trailer frame so my missing license plate is missing the top corners. It likely got ripped off on a rough put in or takeout on the Lower Blue or Colorado. If you've seen it, please contact me. Thanks!


Report it as lost to your local sheriff dept.


----------

